# DTV LIL Future list??



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of or have a list of areas DTV is adding to it's local into local availability in the near future or is just a matter of whatever Cities/Area's DTV can get set up?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

List was posted on Satellite guys yesterday.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> List was posted on Satellite guys yesterday.


Got a link?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> List was posted on Satellite guys yesterday.


Scott posted a big E* list on Tuesday.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> List was posted on Satellite guys yesterday.


Was the list only new markets or channels added to existing markets (like PBS and CW)? I haven't seen the list yet and don't see a link.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Doesn't the original question ask about DirecTV?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Greg Bimson said:


> Doesn't the original question ask about DirecTV?


Yeah,I got confused on that one. lol


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

can somebody PLEASE post a link, as I can't find it either...


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

For DirecTV, they've recently added quite a few markets, a few of which were never announced as being place in service. Of the markets DirecTV has ever announced, below is what is left.

From the "in service by the end of 2006" announcment:
Norfolk
Little Rock
Mobile
Toledo
Des Moines
Springfield

From the "sometime in the first half of 2008" list:
Omaha and Lincoln, Nebraska

As to Dish Network, there are two lists, as well. These are below.

Those remaining from the list of markets shown at the CES in January, 2006:
Indianapolis
Cincinnati
Norfolk
New Orleans
Memphis
Buffalo
Louisville
Providence
Jacksonville
Tulsa
Springfield, MO
Burlington, VT

From the new retailer note obtained from satelliteguys.us, as being available first half of 2008:

• DISH Network plans to launch HD locals in the following 6 markets in Q1 2008:

Cleveland, Ohio; Flint, Michigan; Ft. Myers, Florida; Greenville, North Carolina; Orlando, Florida; West Palm Beach, Florida

• DISH Network plans to launch HD locals in the following 21 markets in the first half of Q2 2008:

Austin, Texas; Baltimore, Maryland; Beaumont, Texas; Columbia, South Carolina; Fargo, North Dakota; Florence-Myrtle Beach, South Carolina; Grand Rapids, Michigan; Green Bay, Wisconsin; Greensboro, North Carolina; Huntsville, Alabama; Jackson, Mississippi; Knoxville, Tennessee; Madison, Wisconsin; Milwaukee, Wisconsin; Mobile, Alabama; Richmond, Virginia; Sherman, TX-Ada, Oklahoma; Tampa, Florida; Waco, Texas; Wichita Falls, Texas


----------

